
Monthly Book Subscription for Entrepreneurs and Techies - mostep
http://www.startuplit.com/
======
mostep
I'm so excited to announce StartupLit, an affordable monthly non-fiction book
subscription for entrepreneurs and startup-ers. We're currently building out
our platform, so looking forward to your suggestions/feedback.

